# May Photo Contest



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

I was bored during this quarantine and figured I'd do a photo shoot... here's a pretty pic of Penny.


----------



## Gable (Jun 26, 2011)

Here's gable squinting into the sun - and yes, that's a toad on his paw!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

One of my favorite sunny pics of Maxi


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

This is a happy theme, some great photos so far, looking forward to seeing lots more!.


----------



## Kellie Cosby (Jul 31, 2019)

Int. CH Gemini's RainDancer for Coswald CGC and his first born, Tucker at training class.


----------



## Tpetty09 (Feb 2, 2018)

Westleigh, basking in the sun


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Zaya patiently waiting while I walk the Agility course at class.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great theme Mde13004, fantastic picture of Leo! 

Enjoying the entries so far, they're great!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Oooph! Good choice! I had a hard time choosing!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

3Pebs3 said:


> Oooph! Good choice! I had a hard time choosing!
> View attachment 872438


Beautiful picture of Rundle!

I can already tell it's really going to be tough when it's time to vote...........


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, there's already awesome pics in this fun contest.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Beautiful picture of Rundle!
> 
> I can already tell it's really going to be tough when it's time to vote...........


That is why I love that we don't have to choose just one!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What a great theme! Goldens and the sun are perfect together!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Welcome all new members who are posting pics in the contest for the first time. For you photo to be included in the voting poll at the end of the month, you need to have 25 posts. Have fun, enjoy the forum and post replies in some of the threads to get your count up. A great place to start is by posting a welcome to each New Member in that thread. Good luck to everyone.

Your post count is the line under your 'Join date'.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Marla and Jonah at the beach. They love running on the beach and by the time sunset begins well, mom has got to get photos of those goldens at the golden hour!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All these sunny pics make me smile.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

My favorite Oskie in the sun pic.


----------



## CCG_FDL (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Miss Abby and granddaughter Tally napping in the sunshine


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We all need a little sunshine so it's great seeing all these sunny pics!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

OscarsDad said:


> View attachment 872547
> 
> 
> My favorite Oskie in the sun pic.


What a beautiful photo of your gorgeous boy!.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Aw thanks so much


----------



## Fitz825 (Dec 5, 2010)

*Connor *


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The May theme for the photo contest is *'Goldens in the Sun'* ! 
Lets see those amazing golden coats we all love.

Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, May 20th.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Not for consideration but I love this sun pic of Oskie at the Outer Banks a few years ago...


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

We get a lot of sun here, but it’s often too hot to get out and take pictures. I have this one from a few months ago ☺


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan (six months old) on our walk this morning enjoying some dappled sun. We cut through unsold/uncleared lots and pretend we are hiking. 😅


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

You are my sunshine...


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max, in the sun, a few years ago.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What a fluffy guy!


----------



## BabyBoo (May 6, 2020)

Hi everyone 

I am new here so don’t have enough posts to enter the competition but here is a picture of my handsome boy in the sun! Love everyone’s submissions so far  x


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

BabyBoo said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am new here so don’t have enough posts to enter the competition but here is a picture of my handsome boy in the sun! Love everyone’s submissions so far  x
> View attachment 872725


Welcome and your boy is handsome. FYI, you do have until the contest closes on the 20th to increase your post count. Simply join in and post in other threads.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's the weekend and I hope we get some more golden sunny photos to brighten our day!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy Sunday and Mother's Day all. Hope you have a nice day and can share a pic of your golden enjoying the sun.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The May Photo Contest theme is *'Goldens in the Sun'.* 

Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, May 20th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumping up.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Sure is sunny out today! This is a rare occurance in VT, as in snowed yesterday. Time to crank up your cell phone camera and send more sun pictures!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Snow, sun, thunder storms, Mother Nature is sharing it all with us this week. How about you share a sunny pic of your golden with us!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*The May Photo Contest featuring 'Goldens in the Sun' will close on Wednesday, May 20th. 
Share your photo soon.*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest will close on Wednesday so get your pics in soon!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> This contest will close on Wednesday so get your pics in soon!


Only a couple of days left to join the fun.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*'Goldens in the Sun'* has been a fun theme this month! 

The time to enter your pic is quickly coming to an end. The contest closes later today.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Though Hogan is no longer with me I always like this picture with the sun in the background.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the interest and photos in the contest. This contest is now closed and the voting poll will be up soon.


----------

